# G5 Introduces the All New 2014 Cmax Full Containment Dropaway Arrow Rest



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

G5 Introduces the All New 2014 Cmax Full Containment Dropaway Arrow Rest









Memphis, Mich. - G5® Outdoors, the leading manufacturer in premium archery equipment introduces their all new cutting-edge full containment dropaway arrow rest for 2014 called the Cmax.
With a full 360 degrees of containment, the Cmax has the versatility to take on any fletching orientation. The launcher arm can be activated by either the all new push button activation system or drawing of the bow string. A minimal weight of 2.7 oz. and a durable full metal frame the new Cmax arrow rest from G5 is a must for any serious bow hunter or competitive shooter. Built to withstand the toughest conditions, the Cmax has been cycled over 1 million times without losing a step.
The innovative Cmax dropaway arrow rest has an extended arrow contact release timing for improved accuracy while offering virtual silence in the field. In addition, a set up time of less than 5 minutes from package to the field makes frustrations of installation a thing of the past. 
G5 Outdoors has set the new standard in full containment dropaway rests with a combination of reliability, durability and high performance in an ultra-light and virtually silent arrow rest. 
Cmax Specs
•	Dropaway, full 360 degree arrow containment
•	Arm activated by either push button activation system or drawing bow string
•	Long life (1 Million + cycles for internals)
•	Weight: 2.7oz
•	All metal frame
•	Rock solid box ways
•	Quiet
•	Top or bottom limb activated
•	Naturally NO bounce back
•	Any fletching orientation will clear
•	1’’+ adjustment for height and windage
•	Easy to setup (5 minutes from open package)
•	Rubber parts easily replaceable
•	Field serviceable
•	MSRP: $134.99

About G5 Outdoors:
G5® Outdoors L.L.C. is a family owned business established in 2000 and backed by more than 40 years of precision manufacturing experience. G5® strives to provide superior products that are Designed to Hunt™ through precision manufacturing and innovative design. To learn more about the new prime series of bows, visit g5prime.com or call (866)456-8836.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Ill be comparing it to my limb driver pro v, would be nice to have the launcher arm already up ready to fire


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

So it can be locked in the up position for full containment and is limb activated? I like it!


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Are they all going to be blue? This has caught my eye, but Id prefer an all black one.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

May have to give this a shot


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

That is pretty sweet. May need one of them on the energy.


----------



## Phantomslings (Nov 17, 2013)

Another great innovation by g5. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Looks awesome but WHY must G5 make everything BLUE?!?!


----------



## Kammeg (Feb 21, 2009)

Sweet! I was just considering setting up my Maxxis in black and blue too! Daddy likes!


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

I kinda like this .. I like the full 360 contain .. Only downside to my limb driver


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

looks like a PRO V...lol


----------



## Phantomslings (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the pro v doesn't stay up without drawing the bow. It does look like a pro v though. I think they basically made improvements. Smart idea


----------



## darksidemxer (Feb 2, 2013)

Very interested. Cant wait to see a comparison or atleast a review.


----------



## Ault (Mar 29, 2011)

Like the looks of that.


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks good, would have been great if it stayed up on slow let down. will check it out.


----------



## mmiela (Feb 22, 2010)

I have one on order for my Defy. It will replace my prov which I like but want full containment and the ability to lock it up. Even if you have to let down you can still draw the bow and the launcher arm with pick up the arrow. I like how you can use the top or bottom limb for the cord, my prov has to be set an inch out from the riser so the cord doesn't get hung up with the yardage pointer on my HHA.


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

Don't know if anyone asked, but are they (G5) going to have a "Hoyt" version or model like their other rests because of tec riser interference?


----------



## windsorflyer (Jan 1, 2014)

It looks pretty sweet. I like the blue color


----------



## bgriff008 (Dec 28, 2011)

I just watched a youtube video on the set up and use of this rest. Its ridiculously simple to set up and looks like it works awesome. I like it alot. Im not in the market for a rest, but i think I would go with this if I got a new rest.


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

Looks like a good set up. I currently use the Trophy Ridge Revolution. Might try the G5 and compare.


----------



## andywhite (Nov 15, 2015)

Nice rest.


----------



## MDJB12 (Jul 15, 2011)

andywhite said:


> Nice rest.


whats with going back to a bunch of ancient threads and leaving cookie cutter responses? I don't understand


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

MDJB12 said:


> whats with going back to a bunch of ancient threads and leaving cookie cutter responses? I don't understand


no kidding. what weird random posting.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

besides, the rest is junk.


----------



## MDJB12 (Jul 15, 2011)

jorkep said:


> no kidding. what weird random posting.


looks like hes a new user. must be wanting to use the classifieds. I know AT has a minimum post rule before you can use the classifieds.


----------



## Paxson26 (Feb 14, 2017)

As lon as it could be set in the up position for full containment I'd be interested


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Bullhound said:


> besides, the rest is junk.


No kidding...so many better options out there.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

